
Examining the Educational Gender Gap in US [pdf] - jcbeard
http://watson.brown.edu/files/watson/imce/news/explore/2016/SOE_July_2016_Jayanti_Owens_Study.pdf
======
jcbeard
After the very old "war on boys in education" post. Read up on the issue. It's
quite scary for me since the latest research suggests (and correlates roughly
with my observations from my son's schooling) that the problem insinuated by
the earlier atlantic posting
([http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2000/05/the-
war-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2000/05/the-war-against-
boys/304659/?single_page=true)) is quite real....seems most of the latest
research centers around stereotypes. Hoping the more recent article (and data
focus) will spark a bit more debate around the issues. I'm especially
interested in the connections between education, SES status, and social
mobility.

~~~
brudgers
An alternative, but not necessarily correct, explanation for the divergence of
graduation rates is that males have better access to valuable alternatives to
education [or less strongly, that males have access to such alternatives to
education earlier].

Outliers in the realm of athletics are obvious, e.g. the professional baseball
draft including high school aged players. More mundane alternatives may exist
in trades where a preponderance of the workforce has traditionally been male
such as those in the construction industry.

On the converse side of this speculation is that entry level positions such as
customer service representatives have increasingly required a college degree
and hand in hand with the multi-generational trend of females entering the
formal workforce, the positions that are more likely to be available are more
likely to require a college degree.

The data is neutral. Maybe it's about educational impediments. Maybe it's
about employment impediments. Maybe it's both. Maybe it's neither.

